# AutoCAD 2010 - 2011



## pelaw (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't understand what market drivers are pushing AutoCAD 2010 and 2011 to be the leading software for designers. Everyone is using it, and everyone is bogged down. AutoCAD 2004 is about 5 times more productive. In other words what can be done in 1 hour in AutoCAD 2004, takes about 5 hours in AutoCAD 2010. I honestly don't understand why are the moneymakers not boycotting the 2010 edition.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2010)

Because customers demand the latest and greatest.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2010)

I use ACAD 2010 and like it a zillion times better than the old 2004 LDD package.


----------



## willsee (Dec 9, 2010)

Meh it's all the same for what I do

When I was in training for Revit 2011 the trainer gentleman said that Revit 2011 could not be saved backwards, ie. an Architecture firm is using 2011 and my MEP firm is using 2010...we would have to upgrade our Revit package to 2011. The guy was mistaken on other things so maybe he was wrong on this as well.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe that AutoCad 2011 can handle point clouds a lot better (or so they say). AutoCad 2010 wasn't powerful enough to handle point cloud data - it ran really slow and it crashed all the time.

Other than that...for normal drafting, it is all the same to me.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 1, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Meh it's all the same for what I do
> When I was in training for Revit 2011 the trainer gentleman said that Revit 2011 could not be saved backwards, ie. an Architecture firm is using 2011 and my MEP firm is using 2010...we would have to upgrade our Revit package to 2011. The guy was mistaken on other things so maybe he was wrong on this as well.



He is correct on the revit back save issues. If your Arch is using 2011; all disciplines need to be on 2011. I don't know what else he was saying, but I do know for a fact that he was correct on this. I have been testing the latest and greatest for my company; and have found that the MEP package has significant upgrades over the previous versions. I would recommend upgrading that software at a minimum. I know this issue because of getting a revit package from the steel producer that was a newer version then what we did our project with. We couldn't open or utilize anything, so I had to upgrade my computer at a minimum to see what was sent &amp; ensure it was correct. I also upgraded a separate copy of our project to ensure that it matched what was designed.

As for the OP issue with 2004 vs 2010 - 2011; I find several things to be MUCH faster in the newer version as compared to the older version. I like how the 2011 software runs more streamlined; it has a faster save time to a network folder &amp; my productivity remains constant, if not a little faster with the newer version. I did remove the ribbon bar &amp; go to the previous menu bar system. I find it to be much easier to understand / utilize.


----------



## goodal (Jan 11, 2011)

pelaw said:


> I don't understand what market drivers are pushing AutoCAD 2010 and 2011 to be the leading software for designers. Everyone is using it, and everyone is bogged down. AutoCAD 2004 is about 5 times more productive. In other words what can be done in 1 hour in AutoCAD 2004, takes about 5 hours in AutoCAD 2010. I honestly don't understand why are the moneymakers not boycotting the 2010 edition.


Im not sure what you are using ACAD for but 2010-2011 is much faster than 2004 simply for the file size reduction feature. As far as the bells and whistles, 2010 does have cool tools that 04,05 and 07 dont have, but i could still be using 2000 if it werent for everybody else upgrading.

oh and if i have any say in it we will NEVER start using REVIT.


----------

